# Local source for ADA Aqua Soil



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just curious if any of the LFS sell it. I think FG might, but I can't remember. Also if anyone happens to know the price for a 9l bag I would appreciate it.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

There isn't any in DFW, fish gallery hasn't carry any ADA stuff for a while. True percula used to but they don't carry it anymore. Brightswell Rio Escuro works very well, I have it in my shrimp tank and planted tank.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

alexopolus said:


> There isn't any in DFW, fish gallery hasn't carry any ADA stuff for a while. True percula used to but they don't carry it anymore. Brightswell Rio Escuro works very well, I have it in my shrimp tank and planted tank.


I've never seen that anywhere. Where can you buy it? How does it compare to AS in terms of price?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Last time I checked fish gallery had it. The price is pretty much the same. It does pretty much the same than aquasoil, but I think aquasoil buffers the water a bit lower than rio Escuro. My tank has been running for more than a year with no issues.


----------

